# moving to HK, need your advice



## SomersetSG (Sep 23, 2010)

hi, i"m going to move to HK with my wife. will she able to work there on full-time or part-time basis?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

SomersetSG said:


> hi, i"m going to move to HK with my wife. will she able to work there on full-time or part-time basis?


Not sure about this as she is a dependant, but I think so. Check with HK immigration dept.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

She cant without a Hong Kong Identity card and not sure if there are part time jobs. JW


----------



## Bobhk (Jul 23, 2010)

She will be able to find work 'under the table' many ex pats do this initially , not that i condemn this. If she has a dependent visa then she should be able to work full-time. Things may have changed since i last checked. Quickest way is to call immigration, that way you can get a solid answer and not have me and others guessing for you, not to sound mean at all. Just don't want to say something that isn't 100% fact.


----------

